What are your most controversial or unpopular opinions? - seofreetips
======
prodigal_erik
We have yet to train the first competent programmer. Software engineers will
look back on this era the way doctors look back on bloodletting and leeches.

------
ankurdhama
We are as far from AI as we were when AI field started.

